# Biopod



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Stumbled across this the other day and thought it may interest some of the BCA community. Seems to be in 'jumpstarter' phase. I'd be interested in your opinions.

Cheers,
Rob

Biopod

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/biopod-world-s-first-smart-microhabitat--2#/


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Ah I should've thought about posting this also. I saw it and right away decided I wanted one so I ordered the Grand and was hoping to get some sort of frogs in a vivarium set up. It's definitely a cool design for a paludarium though.


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Do you know if the Grand can hold water like the Aqua. If so, 19 gallons is a pretty decent size for some small schooling fish.


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Yeah the grand can also hold water like the Aqua check out the site for info on it biopod.com


----------

